# Order from Hardeman, Gardner's, or Wilbanks Apiaries?



## wbell (Mar 5, 2005)

I have always found Wilbanks to be courteous, professional and dependable.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

You may find that this late in the season it'll depend on who's still taking orders.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

When I was getting Italians a few years back, I loved Wilbanks. Nice people and what a great operation.

Hardeman's has Russian's, even if they are called hybrids, and I have dealt with them for years. Good ol' boys! John sitting on his recliner after a hard days work, makes good conversation.

I never dealt with Gardners, which I understand is the old york bee co. I now think that they somehow bought out Shuman's. I loved Shumans place. I never seen a cleaner or smoother operation than Shuman's.


----------



## Jesse (May 15, 2006)

i've heard good things about wilbanks. I have had a good experience from hardeman's - and I am getting some russians from them again this year.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

It's been years since I ordered from these folks but I can say Hardeman was exceptional when I was ordering packages. They are old school beekeepers and just nice people to deal with. 

I have ordered from Wilbanks, although much less, and they were also good people to deal with.


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*Overall satisfied with Hardemans*

I ordered from Hardemans in 2007. Was unhappy at first becuase of delays, but when I came to understand the nature of the delays (weather, large orders to fill) I feel I was a little more understanding.

They are old-school, do not do email or notifications of delay or anything like that, BUT, once I got my bees I was very satisfied for the most part. One queen was a drone layer, and they sent quickly me a replacement as soon as I talked with them about it. 

I am very happy with the bess I got from them, especially the 'some-what Russians.' On a side note, the Russians I got from them were nearly black...


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hardeman is unacceptable. We had ordered queens in 2006 for 2007 for a specific date and paid up front. They told us that they were behind etc, a fellow beekeeper called them up and ordered 200 packages, drove down and picked them up the next day, but they couldn't deliver our 50 queens. Luckily the guy that got the 200 packages was not impressed with the queens, had 20% droan layers, 30% were superceded shortly after they started laying and the majority of the rest swarmed the next spring. The 50 queens we got followed about the same average, a lot of work invested for no return.


----------



## pgg (Jun 19, 2005)

Ordered several queens from Wilbanks in June, excellent service!
I've ordered packages ,through my bee club, from Gardners over the past 3 years and never had a problem.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

*Gardners*

I have used them for years. I pick up from there location. Very freindly, staff. I had some questions about SHB problems and he took about 45 minutes out of his busy day to help show me some techniques and ideas. Hard to find that any more. Very much impressed my 13 year old son aswell. Will allways do bussiness with them.


----------



## georgiabeekeeper (Sep 14, 2004)

*Gardners*

I have bought queens from Gardners before they are good queens and good people to deal with. H&R Apiaries bought out the old York Bee Co. in JESUP they are very good people to deal with also.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*We've had real good luck with Wilbanks*

I think you will be quite satisfied with what you get form the. Good luck! -Danno


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Over the years we have bought a few hundred queens from Wilbanks. They always sent good queens that did well .(and really nice folks to do business with ,too) :thumbsup:


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

A friend of mine here n Joplin got Queens from Hardeman last year and was happy with them. He said he is going to order from them again this year.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Wilbanks Apiaries!*

Out of the 850+ queens late year, I had 12 drone lays or laying workers. Would highly recommend. That less then 2% bad and as a comm. beekeeper that is what is needed.


----------



## fant214 (Jan 28, 2010)

does wilbanks have a website?


----------



## livz2hunt (Mar 29, 2009)

fant214 said:


> does wilbanks have a website?


I'm not sure about a website. You could try googling it. Their phone number is 912-739-4821

address:

Wilbanks Apiaries Inc
PO Box 12
Claxton, Ga. 30417


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Part of the reason you had swarming problems was you had Russians!


----------



## Buckwheat (Jul 6, 2008)

Wilbanks. Their bees are gentle, yet great producers and not prone to swarming.


----------



## rjphil (Feb 13, 2009)

+1 for Wilbanks. They are very helpful folks, sent me one of the last queens last fall on short notice. I've had their package bees for years and any problems were the fault of the beekeeper (me).


----------

